# Setting up a 40 gallon



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

I am in the process of setting up my 40 gallon breeder tank. I am planning a low tech heavily planted tank. Here is my set up (once I get it going).


- 40 gallon breeder
- 2 AC 70's HOB
- 36" Finnex Planted Plus LED light
- 5 bags of Eco Complete
- 1 Hydor Koralia 425 Circulation pump
- 1 200 Watt Aqueon Pro heater


I currently have one of my AC 70's in another tank that has been up and running for at least 1 year (seeding the bacteria) and will move it to the new build. 


Here are my questions:


- How much Ammonia do I need in order to start off the cycle?
- I'm assuming with me seeding my filtration, the cycle will be completed faster, will that be true?
- Should I add Osmocote Plus under the substrate to start off? If yes, how much?
- Should I add the power head or will that be too much flow in the tank?
- Should I use Prime when I cycle the tank, or wait until the tank is cycled before using Prime?


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a calculator (bottom of page) for adding ammonia.
Calculator

Seeded filter should help things move along more quickly
Power head or not will depend on stocking - can they take the flow, do they need the flow?
I add Prime when cycling but not sure if it's necessary
I don't know anything about Osmocote Plus - can't help with that


----------



## Ritobasu (Aug 25, 2015)

Your tank is going to have a ton of flow with two AC70s. I run two AC50s on my 40b, and put the impeller blade on the low setting to keep the substrate from being stirred up and beating up my plants constantly. An AC70 on low is just as strong if not stronger than a AC50 on max flow. Even in my 29g quarantine tank, my AC70 on low provides some excercise for my Celebes Rainbows. They usually hang out at the opposite end of the tank where there's more cover and less flow


----------



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

Is having too much glow bad? I'm use to reef tanks and African chiclids. (More flow the better). .


----------



## Felipe (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in the middle of a fishless cycle, but I also added the same circulation pump. My filter is a cascade 1500. The circulation pump doesn't seem all that powerful.


----------



## Ritobasu (Aug 25, 2015)

msujohn said:


> Is having too much glow bad? I'm use to reef tanks and African chiclids. (More flow the better). .


Really depends on the type of fish you keep. My tanks can't have too much flow, because the fish I plan to eventually stock with appreciate calmer waters


----------



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

My stocking plan is the following:
- 10 cardinals
- 10 rummy nose
- 6 harlequin rasbora's 
- 8 Cory's
- 6 otto's
- 10 Amano or cherry shrimp

Will this be to much flow?


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

msujohn said:


> My stocking plan is the following:
> - 10 cardinals
> - 10 rummy nose
> - 6 harlequin rasbora's
> ...


I would definitely not add a power head. I use the Fluval C4 (probably equal to the AC70) and the C3 (equal to the AC50) on my 40b. I have mainly diamond tetras, silver tips, and Bentosi tetras with cories. Fish do fine with these filters but they stay mid- to lower tank areas.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I run two AC70's filled with bio-foam on my 60g but they both have AC50 impellers and are set to max re-filtration/min flow output.

If you're using a 'seeded' AC70 filter from another cycled aquarium, you don't need any ammonia (besides fish!) since you'd already be cycled. This is not unlike 'instant cycle' when you take (sponge) media loaded with beneficial bacteria and clean/rinse it in a new tank setup. (you don't need to 'grow' new BB when yer adding it from another cycled, healthy aquarium).

With two AC70's you definitely don't also need/want a powerhead! As mentioned, two stock AC70's on low flow output will likely be too much flow! You may need a DIY water bottle diverter (or smaller impellers like I use) OR also as suggested, stepping back to AC50's.

I would not use terrestrial ferts like Osmocote in an aquarium with fish even though some report success. Most terrestrial ferts are loaded with phosphates and use urea which results in a huge ammonia spike. IMO Seachem's Flourish Root Tabs are a much better choice. They do the job and somehow don't seem to invade the water column. I've even pulled some up when replanting and even dissolved, the granules just laid on the bottom of the tank.

Just thinking 'out loud' .... I have two 200w Aqueon heaters in my 60g. Two splits the load and if one fails, the other will keep the tank temp constant. You might use two 150w instead of one 200w in your 40g.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

AbbeysDad said:


> I run two AC70's filled with bio-foam on my 60g but they both have AC50 impellers and are set to max re-filtration/min flow output.
> 
> If you're using a 'seeded' AC70 filter from another cycled aquarium, you don't need any ammonia (besides fish!) since you'd already be cycled. This is not unlike 'instant cycle' when you take (sponge) media loaded with beneficial bacteria and clean/rinse it in a new tank setup. (you don't need to 'grow' new BB when yer adding it from another cycled, healthy aquarium).
> 
> ...


I had an ac50 on my 40 to seed it for a year then started a 10g. Still took 3 weeks to cycle sooo i disagree saying you wouldn't need to cycle with a seeded filter.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Unless you suspend that Planted Plus light about 7 inches above the top of the tank you will have too much light for a low tech tank. I use that on a 65 gallon tank, 7 inches higher than the 40B, and I get 35-40 PAR at the substrate. That is about the maximum light that works with a low tech tank.

The advantage of a powerhead in a tank like yours is to establish a rotating flow of water, so all of the water is moving. If you direct the powerhead flow so it grazes a long wall of the tank, it does that. And, the water velocity will still not be so great that it bothers many fish. The disadvantage is that it can make tall plants lay down, reducing their beauty in the aquascape.


----------

